# Mandela Effect



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

has anyone ever heard of the Mandela Effect??? ive been having a week long discussion at work with a guy that swears we are living in a parallel universe. he has proof too 

http://rationalwiki.org/wiki/Mandela_effect

im old enough to remember some of the things he brought up and he remembers them different from what i do.. he says there are millions of people that remember things like he does but they never happened. i told him his brain is fried from his youth, this is the first i've ever heard of it, but when i checked on line there is a lot about it (so it must be true  )..

1st, he swears froot loops has always been spelled "fruit loops" i've always remembered "froot loops".

2nd, he say the chineese guy that stood out in front of the tanks at tiannmen square back in 89' was run over and killed, i remember it as the chineese guy walking out in front of a line of tanks and standing in there way stopping them, not being run over.

3rd, he is trying to tell me oscar mayer used to be spelled as oscar meyer (with an E not an A), i remember a song from my youth id always sing because it was catchy and i still know the words by heart. its always been spelled with an A. lets see if you remember the song, it was a commerical....

my bologna has a first name its O S C A R, my bologna has a second name its M A Y E R oh i love to eat it everyday and if you ask me why i'll say, cause oscar mayer has a way with B O L O G N A...

what do you think??


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

I think you guys should get back to work and put down the bottle.


----------



## MuskyFan (Sep 21, 2016)

Ahhh, getting your info from Wiki, huh? 



> "The idea of the Mandela effect is mostly pushed by people who like to think the whole world revolves around themselves, so obviously if they remember anything differently from others then the world must be wrong, not their memory."


----------



## James F (Jul 2, 2005)

Wait till you talk to those who believe the earth is flat !


----------



## Aaron2012 (Mar 26, 2014)

I work with a guy that talks about Chem trails and other strange conspiracies.


----------



## Aaron2012 (Mar 26, 2014)

ezbite said:


> my bologna has a first name its O S C A R, my bologna has a second name its M A Y E R oh i love to eat it everyday and if you ask me why i'll say, cause oscar mayer has a way with B O L O G N A...
> 
> what do you think??


I remember that commercial too. Now I'm going to have that stuck in my head all day


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Aaron2012 said:


> I remember that commercial too. Now I'm going to have that stuck in my head all day


 i aim to please , but it is funny how when the oscar mayer topic came up i remembered the song word for word....


----------



## MuskyFan (Sep 21, 2016)

ezbite said:


> i aim to please , but it is funny how when the oscar mayer topic came up i remembered the song word for word....


How about the Big Mac song? "Two all beef patties..."


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

MuskyFan said:


> How about the Big Mac song? "Two all beef parties, ..."


yes i remember that one too, in fact i had a big mac yesterday before i started a 16 hour shift with an orange monster drink..

2 all beef patties, special sauce lettuce cheese pickles onions on a sesame seed bun..
this is a good question to ask this guy at work how he remembers the big mac jingle??


----------



## M R DUCKS (Feb 20, 2010)

You guys better put the respirators back on....'cause there is a leak somewhere....


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

MuskyFan said:


> How about the Big Mac song? "Two all beef parties, ..."


All beef parties?..no thanks...


----------



## MuskyFan (Sep 21, 2016)

Lol. Gotta love auto correct.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Guess it's time for another round of Wacky Tobacky.


----------



## Mickey (Oct 22, 2011)

ezbite said:


> has anyone ever heard of the Mandela Effect??? ive been having a week long discussion at work with a guy that swears we are living in a parallel universe. he has proof too
> 
> http://rationalwiki.org/wiki/Mandela_effect
> 
> ...


Oh I wish I were an Oscar Mayer wiener. That is what I'd truly like to beeeeee. Cause if I were an Oscar Mayer wiener. Everyone would be in love with me.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

WHERE'S THE BEEF


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

Tom you have any extra smoke you guys are using? And I believe the dude got squashed by that tank back then.


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

Mandela effect is everywhere... Another one is the series "Sex in the city" but it's really "sex and the city"... Just saying. I googled the Mandela effect once and there are tons.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Hold the pickles and the lettuce, special orders don't upset us, all we ask is that you let us serve it your way.


----------



## Slatebar (Apr 9, 2011)

You young pups won't remember this.. (was it Benton Harbor or Benson Harbor),,, That White Winged Warrior...The most fantastic crime fighter the world has ever know,,, Chickennnnnnman, He's everywhere he is everywhere..


----------



## Specwar (Sep 22, 2014)

How about Matt Neffer, Boy Champion Spot Welder and his Faithful Companion Todd? It was actually on the radio in the Portland/Seattle Area like Chickenman was on WLS in Chicago....


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Chemtrails are real .. .. .. .


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

snag said:


> Tom you have any extra smoke you guys are using? And I believe the dude got squashed by that tank back then.


Nope..


----------



## MuskyFan (Sep 21, 2016)

Slatebar said:


> You young pups won't remember this.. (was it Benton Harbor or Benson Harbor),,, That White Winged Warrior...The most fantastic crime fighter the world has ever know,,, Chickennnnnnman, He's everywhere he is everywhere..


Used to listen to the adventures of Chickenman when I was growing up in upstate NY. Lol...


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

Ahh! That psychodelic trail still lingering! It's called a "Flashback!".


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

snag said:


> Tom you have any extra smoke you guys are using? And I believe the dude got squashed by that tank back then.


Maybe a pinch of rainbow .......yup the tank finished the maneuver


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Saugeye Tom said:


> Maybe a pinch of rainbow .......yup the tank finished the maneuver


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

china guy did not get squashed. Nobody really knows whether he was killed by Chinese government later on or not. He vanished. Like Jimmy Hoffa


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

Instead of Ezbite it's now ezsmoke.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

snag said:


> Instead of Ezbite it's now ezsmoke.


Listen man, I'm not pushing this as real, in fact I've been telling him he is fried.. 

Here's another one.. Panama Canal ?? He says it used to go east to west

It's always went north to south..


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Shad Rap said:


> All beef parties?..no thanks...


Yeah, I like a little cheesecake at those kinds of parties!


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Shortdrift said:


> Hold the pickles and the lettuce, special orders don't upset us, all we ask is that you let us serve it your way.


We used to say "Hold the lettuce , Hold the pickle, then we make an extra nickel"..


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

MuskyFan said:


> Used to listen to the adventures of Chickenman when I was growing up in upstate NY. Lol...


Where in upstate NY?


----------



## MuskyFan (Sep 21, 2016)

Snakecharmer said:


> Where in upstate NY?


Poughkeepsie



ezbite said:


> Listen man, I'm not pushing this as real, in fact I've been telling him he is fried..
> 
> Here's another one.. Panama Canal ?? He says it used to go east to west
> 
> It's always went north to south..


Well, yes and no. Looking at the map it does run NW to SE but the west side of the canal (that empties into the Pacific) is actually further east than the east side (that empties into the Caribbean Sea). Figure that one out.


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

I've run across this Mandela Effect before. It can be a real mind-bender Tom.
Personally I think its just an example of how "memory" can be a fluctuating thing when in each of our perceptions our memory is solid and constant, even when we forget them. When reminded of one we've forgotten, it didn't change from the first memory. But yet someone else who experienced the same event remembers it differently. So then we are also talking about perception...

Here's one that boggles my mind: remember Queen's hit song "We Are the Champions"? Did the song end with the line- "We are the Champions... *of the world*."? Nope! This has me so boggled that I'm going to dig out from somewhere my old cassette of that album just to listen to that song because I clearly remember it ends with a drawn out ... "of the wo-r-l-d" !!!

Its just amazing how there can be "group mismemories, ie. a "confabulation", a false memory.

I found this at snopes-
*The Glitch Is in Your Memory, Not the Matrix*

A leading psychological theory holds that memory is constructive, not reproductive — i.e., the brain builds memories out of various bits and pieces of information on the fly as opposed to playing them back like a recording. Memories aren't pure. They can be distorted by any number of factors, including bias, association, imagination, and peer pressure.

Getting back to the Berenstain vs. Berenstein quandary, one explanation for the variant spelling is that names ending in "stein" are far more common than those ending in "stain." People's recollections are distorted by prior associations and expectations.

Why do some people remember Nelson Mandela dying 30 years before he did? Perhaps it's simply a case of two isolated bits of knowledge — that Nelson Mandela spent a long time in prison and that he's dead — being pieced together into a false memory in the absence of an actual recollection of the announcement of his death.

Memory is fallible — have we said this enough? The list of psychological and social factors that can disrupt and distort recollection is very long indeed. It's to these we should look first for an explanation of the Mandela Effect.

For more, see "The Seven Sins of Memory" by cognitive scientist Daniel Schachter and the list of common explanations for the Mandela Effect on the _Debunking Mandela Effects_ web site.

Snopes - http://www.snopes.com/2016/07/24/the-mandela-effect/


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Honestly, when I first read the post title, I thought it had something to do the Leader Mandela.. I was kind of eager to learn what kind of effect was attributed to this man.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

it is because of Nelson Mandela That this "effect" is what it is. from my research, millions of people believe Mandela died in prison, in fact they were probably told that.. i remember his release and him dying years later as a free man. my beliefe is that his captors made up his death in prison in an attempt to calm Mandela supporters.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Here's one that boggles my mind: remember Queen's hit song "We Are the Champions"? Did the song end with the line- "We are the Champions... *of the world*."? Nope! This has me so boggled that I'm going to dig out from somewhere my old cassette of that album just to listen to that song because I clearly remember it ends with a drawn out ... "of the wo-r-l-d" !!!

im a big Queen fan, have many,many CD's and still have my first vinyl album i ever got for my birthday "news to the world" never has "of the world" been at the end of that song that i can remeber. its in the middle. the song always has just cut off to silence at the end, here is another example of the mind frabricating something that isnt reality 

but when i look at some lyrics they say different??

http://www.bing.com/search?q=queen+...pe:"U29uZw=="&FORM=SNG1CR&crslsl=645&efirst=6


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

And it looks like that's a copyrighted version of the lyrics you found by Freddy Mercury.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Ruminator said:


> And it looks like that's a copyrighted version of the lyrics you found by Freddy Mercury.


i always remember it cutting off at the end of the song
to silence after "we are the champions" cant remember "of the world" but it sounds good.


----------



## Mickey (Oct 22, 2011)

ezbite said:


> Listen man, I'm not pushing this as real, in fact I've been telling him he is fried..
> 
> Here's another one.. Panama Canal ?? He says it used to go east to west
> 
> It's always went north to south..


Unless you're going the opposite way.


----------



## percidaeben (Jan 15, 2010)

bobk said:


> I think you guys should get back to work and put down the bottle.


That just be the most funny,well timed post reply ever man!!!!!!!


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

percidaeben said:


> That just be the most funny,well timed post reply ever man!!!!!!!


Don't encourage him..


----------



## 2120Tom (Jul 2, 2008)

I remember listening to "The Adventures of Chickenman" on my 10 transistor pocket radio late at night on WCFL-AM radio out of Chicago......when atmospheric conditions allowed the signal to come through. The Cousin Brucie show.

And I can imagine some of those reading this thread and asking/wondering "what's a transistor radio" ?


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Does anyone remember ULTRAMAN?


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

Saugeye Tom said:


> Does anyone remember ULTRAMAN?


Yep, and Johnny Sakos flying robot...


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

ezbite said:


> Here's one that boggles my mind: remember Queen's hit song "We Are the Champions"? Did the song end with the line- "We are the Champions... *of the world*."? Nope! This has me so boggled that I'm going to dig out from somewhere my old cassette of that album just to listen to that song because I clearly remember it ends with a drawn out ... "of the wo-r-l-d" !!!
> 
> im a big Queen fan, have many,many CD's and still have my first vinyl album i ever got for my birthday "news to the world" never has "of the world" been at the end of that song that i can remeber. its in the middle. the song always has just cut off to silence at the end, here is another example of the mind frabricating something that isnt reality
> 
> ...


Queen? Really? Come on Sally.


----------



## E- man (Jan 25, 2014)

I think we need to get some fishing weather, open water or hard water, so everyone can become normal again. (lol) Happy Holidays everyone.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

bobk said:


> Queen? Really? Come on Sally.


nothing wrong with Queen buddy, one of the greatest rock band ever!!

and heres another one, he swears there was never such a thing as red pistashio nuts either. i clearly remember eating red pistashios and my fingers being red from the dye on the nut shells.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

ezbite said:


> nothing wrong with Queen buddy, one of the greatest rock band ever!!
> 
> and heres another one, he swears there was never such a thing as red pistashio nuts either. i clearly remember eating red pistashios and my fingers being red from the dye on the nut shells.


He's wrong....they were dyed red for a long time


----------



## Specwar (Sep 22, 2014)

I absolutely remember red pistachio's.


----------



## Timjim (May 15, 2011)

I can't believe I just read all this. Come on lakes, freeze over, we got to much time on our hands.


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

Man I could have swore dude had a tail.... ")&$&)@ Mandella Effect...


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Just


STRONGPERSUADER said:


> Man I could have swore dude had a tail.... ")&$&)@ Mandella Effect...


Just a Stump


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

STRONGPERSUADER said:


> Man I could have swore dude had a tail.... ")&$&)@ Mandella Effect...


i dont remember one.


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

I was always told Red Pistachios were dyed to signify they were from another country.. Thinking Iran, not sure why I'd say Iran...


----------



## tomb (Oct 9, 2004)

E- man said:


> I think we need to get some fishing weather, open water or hard water, so everyone can become normal again. (lol) Happy Holidays everyone.


Um, this is an EZbite post. "Normal" is not expected. 

And the pistachio thing confirms your coworker is nuts.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

This post is funner than.meme wars


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Saugeye Tom said:


> This post is funner than.meme wars


And it's interesting! You don't have to promote the fallibility of memory to me, I'm 64 years old! There are memories I have that I thought were rock solid, but then a friend, who was also there and witnessed the same thing, remembers it very differently than I do! 

Case in point. Years ago I went to a rock concert and ran into a guy I hadn't seen since grade school. The second I laid eyes on him, I knew who he was. "Danny!" I walked up to him and could see he remembered my face, but not my name. We re-introduced ourselves and caught up. For whatever reason, I remembered him bawling his head off on the first day of first grade at St. Stephen's Elementary, and it came up in the conversation. He said, "Naw, man! That wasn't me! That was 'Stosh Rendowski' ". Or whatever the kids name was! I didn't remember "Stosh" at all! He explained to me that Stosh was only there half a year, then his parents yanked him out of there and put him in public school where all his friends went!


----------



## spikeg79 (Jun 11, 2012)

STRONGPERSUADER said:


> Yep, and Johnny Sakos flying robot...


That's on the Comet channel on Sunday mornings if you can find a local affiliate that carries that channel. I came across it while channel surfing a few months ago.


----------



## Timjim (May 15, 2011)

ezbite, if this guy disagrees with allot of things you remember, it could be he's a woman trapped in a ,mans body.My wife does this to me alot. reminds me of one of the posts in the meme war tread- if a man speaks in the woods, and there's not a woman there to hear, is he still wrong.


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Timjim said:


> ezbite, if this guy disagrees with allot of things you remember, it could be he's a woman trapped in a ,mans body.My wife does this to me alot. reminds me of one of the posts in the meme war tread- if a man speaks in the woods, and there's not a woman there to hear, is he still wrong.


If my wife were to read this, she'd say your wrong.


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

Man I thought poor Johnny Carson was already deceased but I just read he's real sick. I was mandella effected on that one... I seriously though he was gone already.


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

STRONGPERSUADER said:


> Man I thought poor Johnny Carson was already deceased but I just read he's real sick. I was mandella effected on that one... I seriously though he was gone already.


Seriously? He's chilling with Elvis and Jim Morrison. Thought everyone knew that


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Dovans said:


> Seriously? He's chilling with Elvis and Jim Morrison. Thought everyone knew that


I saw Jim at a gas station in southern ohio


----------



## MuskyFan (Sep 21, 2016)

Timjim said:


> ezbite, if this guy disagrees with allot of things you remember, it could be he's a woman trapped in a ,mans body.My wife does this to me alot. reminds me of one of the posts in the meme war tread- if a man speaks in the woods, and there's not a woman there to hear, is he still wrong.


Or the other way around. J/K Sorry, ezbite, I couldn't resist. It's in my nature at times...it's one of the many services I provide. Or so I'm told.


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Saugeye Tom said:


> I saw Jim at a gas station in southern ohio


you mean what is known as kentucky


----------



## sylvan21 (Jul 9, 2010)

ezbite said:


> nothing wrong with Queen buddy, one of the greatest rock band ever!!
> 
> and heres another one, he swears there was never such a thing as red pistashio nuts either. i clearly remember eating red pistashios and my fingers being red from the dye on the nut shells.


----------



## sylvan21 (Jul 9, 2010)

I agree
I agree, Freddie Mercury was one of the greatest singer,songwriter, producers to ever live, not to mention having a four octave voice range.


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

No red Pistachios? Balderdash! He's just too young to remember them. 

- http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2015/01/30/what-are-red-pistachios_n_6570944.html


----------



## Deadeyedeek (Feb 12, 2014)

Ruminator said:


> No red Pistachios? Balderdash! He's just too young to remember them.
> 
> - http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2015/01/30/what-are-red-pistachios_n_6570944.html


WOW!!!!! The only red I remember was Cambodian Red...Think you guys found my stash!!!


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

i worked with this mandela effect guy last night and of course the discussion found its way to the mandela effect again....

i asked him, so if we are living in a parellel universe when did the switch happen?? he said last year there was an eclipse (he didnt know if it was lunar or solar) and a small comet went between the earth and the eclipse and sucked us into a black hole to a parellel universe.. then i said then if we got sucked into a black hole, why havent the stars changed?? he said "OOOOOH, thats the strange thing..


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

ezbite said:


> i worked with this mandela effect guy last night and of course the discussion found its way to the mandela effect again....
> 
> i asked him, so if we are living in a parellel universe when did the switch happen?? he said last year there was an eclipse (he didnt know if it was lunar or solar) and a small comet went between the earth and the eclipse and sucked us into a black hole to a parellel universe.. then i said then if we got sucked into a black hole, why havent the stars changed?? he said "OOOOOH, thats the strange thing..


Hopefully you can carry at work......


----------

